# Any ideas on type of dog?



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

We are dog sitting my mom in laws dog for a week(went on a cruise)
I was just sitting here thinking, I wonder what breeds "Gracie" has in her. They got her from the Humane Society and I assume she is a "mutt". I swear Ive seen her "type" elsewhere. I assume shes just got a lot of Terrier in her. Anyways if anyone has any ideas, would love to hear em.

It doesn't really matter, I was just curious...


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like some type of Schnauzer/Shih Tzu mix. Cute dog though.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking lhasa apsa (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) She sure is cute


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Could be a lot of different types of dogs. Because the coat is clipped too, that adds to the mystery for me.  

I do see this "type" of mix a LOT. They are very cute.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Appreciate the responses. Shes not the most well mannered dog.

I wanna try to work with her on some stuff while we have her for the week. "Gracie's" parents don't really train her on anything, they let her lead on walks, she is terrible about jumping on people. Shes not aggressive, she just gets so excited. Its so bad that my mom in laws mom couldn't come over a couple times a day to let her out etc, and she lives literally 4 houses away. 

I don't wanna overwhelm her, but I did wanna work on the jumping deal. I found a cool video on this exact problem, any other ideas that might work would be awesome, I'm by no means an expert.
http://youtu.be/UwsCRzMUOsE


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Bet she is terrier with some poodle or shih. in there. For excessive greeting, I think she just needs more exposure. The more new people she can meet and greet the better she will be. I would get her out more, meet more people and dogs and see if she doesn't settle right down. She might be lonely and just overdoes when she gets attention from people when they visit.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I see Tibetan Terrier









But she could really be anything LOL.


----------

